# Rumors about new Muzzloader regulation in Utah



## .54 (Sep 24, 2007)

I remember hearing somewhere on here about some potential changes to Utah's Muzzy laws. I have been all over the DWR website looking for any info on this. 
Can someone fill me in please? I might just be crazy too, who knows?


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Heres the thread you are talking about. We solved the problem through a big email, call, and attendance to RAC effort.
viewtopic.php?f=10&t=20431&p=270015&hilit=united%3F#p270015


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Here was the DWR proposed changes beginning in 2011. I'm pretty sure the muzz deer hunt has been re-designed to fall before the two any weapon deer seasons.

http://wildlife.utah.gov/dwr/news/42-ut ... nting.html


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Bears Butt said:


> Here was the DWR proposed changes beginning in 2011. I'm pretty sure the muzz deer hunt has been re-designed to fall before the two any weapon deer seasons.
> 
> http://wildlife.utah.gov/dwr/news/42-ut ... nting.html


I hope that is the case. That would really give ML hunters the shaft if they really did hold the ML hunt in between the rifle seasons.


----------



## Fly22 (Sep 16, 2007)

Good job guys on stopping the proposal. Felt good getting the voices out and changes made.


----------



## quakeycrazy (Sep 18, 2007)

I just saw the proposed schedule and they have the muzz deer starting around Oct 2. The other two rifle hunts come after the muzz deer. Some of the proposal makes sense, other parts I personally don't like but it could be worse (such as hunting between two rifle seasons)


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

quakeycrazy said:


> I just saw the proposed schedule and they have the muzz deer starting around Oct 2. The other two rifle hunts come after the muzz deer. Some of the proposal makes sense, other parts I personally don't like but it could be worse (such as hunting between two rifle seasons)


 +1

Im glad they changed it. Lets hope they don't decide to put it back in between the 2 rifle hunts again.


----------



## ramrod (Apr 15, 2008)

they have the limited elk muzzy hunt starting September 21 and the limited entry rifle hunt to start on the 24th and then both hunts running to October 2nd

I hope they reconsider these dates I do not want to have to compete with rifle hunters if and when I draw a limited entry muzzy elk tag. if this change goes through I will start putting in for rifle tags instead. 

http://wildlife.utah.gov/hunting/pdf/re ... oposal.pdf


----------

